
I Am Not a Blank Page - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/11/25/i-am-not-a-blank-page/
======
robocat
I call this the American religion "You can be anything you want to be" \- it
is an concept threaded through much American media from children's books to
pop songs and self help books.

There is some truth to it, but as the writer says, we blame people when they
fail and even worse they blame themselves.

